# How to Set-up,Prime, and Troubleshoot a Vape Tank!



## Rob Fisher (11/8/16)



Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 3


----------



## yuganp (11/8/16)

@Rob Fisher Are you watching vapingwithtwisted420? I thought you hated that guys videos.


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/8/16)

yuganp said:


> @Rob Fisher Are you watching vapingwithtwisted420? I thought you hated that guys videos.



I used to... but I have to say I have taken to him in recent times...


----------

